# Can bees dig out snow?



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

This year has been terrible for snow. Even though we put large round bales around the windward side of our hives, we've had so much snow it's covered their entrance. DH got back there with the skidloader previously and opened their entrances, but this last blizzard wouldn't allow the skidloader get out there. I trudged through knee high snow to see if they were still alive. Although a couple of the hives looked like a one inch area was cleaned out, there was a lot of 'junk' in the bottom of the hives. It looked like a combination of bee parts and wax bits. Is this normal or have I lost the hives? Can bees dig out their openings from snow? If not, I'm going to have to move the hives closer to the house or to a place more accessible as I was totally exhausted hiking back there and back. Talk about an aerobic workout!! Took me an hour to get back there and another hour to get back! Wonder if snowshoes are in order... hummm.... :stars:


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

First....bee do not suffocate due to snow. No need to go there.

Second, if it's warm enough for the bees to want to come out, that means snow will be melted back away from the entrance. The sun along with heat from the hive itself, usually always allows snow and ice to melt back a 1/4 or 1/2 inch from the hive.

Snow is a great insulator.

If your in areas of cold and lots of snow, you may want to consider an upper entrance (Not the same thing as a top entrance). This will allow a second small opening perhaps a 1/2 inch hole, without losing the heat in the upper half of the hive which is important for early spring brood rearing.

It is also normal for bees to take dead bees and stuff the bottom entrance shut. Just make sure those wax chunks are not from a mouse who got passed your reducers.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks. I also hope it's not mice. Didn't have them get in last year, but you never know. I don't want to pop open the hive as it's still too cold out. Seems whenever it's over 30, there's a pretty stiff wind, too. Still waiting for that nice, still, sunny day above 35 so I can see if there's any activity and slap on some patties to feed those with bees in them.

Thanks also for letting me know that bees won't suffocate!! That's a relief as it's snowing again!! Geesh...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Bees do not come 'out' when it is too cold. 

They may like a bit of ventilation, but otherwise they form a tight cluster and they wait.

They will not even be cleaning out their hives this time of year.

However do consider grease-patties with pollen in them. The appropriate 'feed' beginning in February. The pollen in the patties makes the queen think that maybe there exists blossoms, so she lays eggs and builds the size of her colony. A big colony by April-May means that when things do blossom the hive can take advantage of it.

During a long hard winter, the mite load may be high so either a mite deterrent like peppermint oil or one of the peppermint derivativeness should be considered.

We commonly have issues with mold so an antifungal agent might be more appropriate.

Do consider what you include into their normal feed from February to April.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I wonder what is to cold?
I have pictures some place here where it is 19F out but bright blinding sun shine. Bees lined up on the landing boards brown spots all over the snow and a bunch of bees that wandered to far from the hive. Yup the snow will lay on the landing board but will melt back from the entrance enough to allow the bees out.

Cross country skis I think are better than snow shoes if you don't have a bunch of trees to get around. Get two sizes bigger than recommend so you can carry more weight in the back pack UNLESS, you can find the real X country skis that are wider than thoise skinny skis sold for groomed trail use.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh boy oh boy!!! It's supposed to be 38 on Sunday and Monday!! I'm hoping that they're not windy!! I hope to pop the tops off and check for activity and then pop a bee patty on top. I'll fill you in later.

Oh, Al, you had me laughing!! DH thought I aught to use a pair of water skiis!! LOL
You have me thinking though!!


----------

